# Baby/Children's quick knit stylish cardigan/sweater with ribbed sleeves and shawl collar



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This stylish cardigan/sweater is a simple, quick knit and would be suitable for both the beginner or intermediate knitter. If you can knit, purl and knit 2 tog then this is the pattern for you!! 
SIZE - Approx. Birth - 6 months, 6-12 months, 1-2 years, 2-03 years, 3-4 years, 5-6 years.

Pattern Price US $4.73

Ravely store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby---child-stylish-cardigan-with-ribbed-sleeves-and-collar-p040
Etsy store 
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/159396707/babychilds-stylish-jacket-with-ribbed?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable is that baby!!!! The sweater is beautiful. Thank you for posting.

Your ravelry link isn't working, please check it out and get the correct one to us. And the etsy link is going to another listing. Please correct. 
Thanks!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your jacket is a beautiful design. The baby is adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for picking this up, I am still trying to perfect the posting of an article. Links all working now, and thank you for the great feedback



laurelarts said:


> How adorable is that baby!!!! The sweater is beautiful. Thank you for posting.
> 
> Your ravelry link isn't working, please check it out and get the correct one to us. And the etsy link is going to another listing. Please correct.
> Thanks!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Thanks for picking this up, I am still trying to perfect the posting of an article. Links all working now, and thank you for the great feedback


Wonderful!!! And you are very welcome. We want to get your designs showing as much as possible!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute jacket! Love it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So adorable for any little man!


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the baby & the jacket too!!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Curious how much in US $?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love this gorgeous baby in his handsome "little man" sweater! Perfect!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

what a cute smile on this lad


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Could'nt you just grab that darling baby and hug and kiss him????????


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, that little one is adorable!! the sweater looks great on him.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very cute - baby and cardi


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Gorgeous baby and jacket xx


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Gorgeous baby and jacket xx


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Lisadw (Aug 10, 2012)

Just bought the pattern - it looks awesome!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love this so sweet and traditionalxx


----------



## JulietteR90 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

